# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  last page..

## ruff

For some reason when I click on a forum topic it automatically sends me to the last page, even if I have never read that topic before. I know there is something to click on and it will send you to the last page, but I am not clicking that.. Is there a setting I can change to stop that? It gets annoying when  you want to read what is on the first page and you have to go back to the first page to get to the information there. Any help would be thankful.

----------


## Redrobes

I don't get this but I think its part of your settings of whether to display in reverse order or not. I have mine set to showing the max number of entries for a topic so I don't have to keep requesting the page to scan through. So I dont get too many topics with a lot of pages. For example, in the list of topics for today I have none with multiple pages. Maybe that would help.

----------

